# My new 1850's Detroit Bottle.



## hemihampton (May 22, 2016)

Just picked this one up. Not really new. I already had this bottle attic mint but had to sell it last year when I was on skid row & was one of my Favorite Bottles. Being extremely rare didn't think I'd ever see another or get a chance to buy another. Would be nice to dig one here in a Detroit Privy but I never dug a 1850 privy because they are extremely hard to find in my area. Oldest one I dug was 2 1860's & a couple of 1870's ect, ect. Since it had a big chip in lip I got it cheap but it was still expensive.  I've heard this bottle was only made 1 year but then also have gotten about 10 different dates or time frames for this bottle so who knows? 
LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 23, 2016)

Nice bottle, I cant make out the full name, but is the second name Cronan, if it is it would be interesting if it may be the same Cronan that was a west coast Soda and beer- whiskey merchant......Andy


----------



## botlguy (May 23, 2016)

That's nice Leon even with the chip. We all want "Mint" but that's not really practical when we consider where these things have been. Cronan was Sac. City was he not or was it S.F.?
Jim


----------



## hemihampton (May 23, 2016)

This on reads CALNON & CRONK. There is a few different Cronks around from different cities. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 23, 2016)

Hello Jim, Yes Cronan was Sacramento far as I know, but he could have been involved with an agent from S.F. as I believe a Cronan was involved with one of the Cutters brand of whiskey from  S.F.  I guess I will have to get my books out of storage, there is so much info re the California beverage industries of the Gold Rush and later years, that memory is not always accurate.......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (May 23, 2016)

Yes!! there is a very valuable multi sided Dr Cronk cobalt blue soda bottle worth thousands, a few were dug in Sacto during the sixties seventies....Andy


----------



## hemihampton (May 24, 2016)

I got many different Cronks, in Hutches, Stoneware Pottery Ginger beers (small & big size's) Soda Water, Mineral Water,, ect, ect. Cronks are in Detroit, Port Huron, Buffalo, Cleveland, Toronto, Chicago & I'm sure other cities, just going by memmory so could be off a little. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 24, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Yes!! there is a very valuable multi sided Dr Cronk cobalt blue soda bottle worth thousands, a few were dug in Sacto during the sixties seventies....Andy




Pretty sure I seen that one you mentioned before, Yes, That's a nice one. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 25, 2016)

And Hemi, I believe the ones found in Sacto came from Detroit, so if you find one by all means keep it they are quite impressive.......Andy


----------



## hemihampton (May 25, 2016)

I kept a picture of the one I seen on my Computer. Is this the one your referring to? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 25, 2016)

Here it is after a light tumble. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (May 25, 2016)

Beautiful! When you say 'light tumble' how long do you put it in for?


----------



## hemihampton (May 25, 2016)

Nice & shiny but still has some Scratches. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 26, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> I kept a picture of the one I seen on my Computer. Is this the one your referring to? LEON.View attachment 172033



Yes!! That is the beauty, it was listed as 5,000.00 semolians a couple years ago in an online auction, sadly I couldn't come up with that amount, but somebody did!.....Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (May 26, 2016)

And by the way your soda bottle came out great!! I tumble also, was it tumbled about three days, with a medium cutting powder??......Andy


----------



## hemihampton (May 26, 2016)

I only tumbled it 6 hours with a 1500 grit silicone carbide & then 4 days with jar doctors general purpose Aluminum oxide. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2016)

I gave it another 4 days with a finer compound. Looks even nicer. LEON.

Double click pic to supersize.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 2, 2016)

In the sunlight.


----------

